# stomach tacking



## JHinCA (Sep 20, 2003)

On my "Dog tubes tied" thread cross posted to the pets forum, Cannon Farms brought up the possibility of getting their stomachs tacked while the vet was in there anyway. Any thoughts on this procedure would be much appreciated.

Thanks. 
Jean


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I was a vet tech back in the days when this surgery was pioneered. Haven't heard or read up on it lately, but if you have dogs with a tendency to torse, I'd say go for it.

What does your vet think?


----------



## JHinCA (Sep 20, 2003)

Have not asked the vet yet. Just heard of it today.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

yes!

it is a simple procedure once he is in there. It keeps the stomach from twisting over... an extremely painful thing to have happen and most of the time the dog doesn't survive.

Happens in large barrel chested dogs. If it happens and if you can catch it in time, the surgery and after care will run around $4800! Of all of my dogs, I had 1 torsion. He screamed in pain and jumped into the bathtub! it was a good thing I had brought him in. He didn't look like he was feeling to good and I wanted to look him over, take his temp. and etc. 

It was an immediate trip to the vet some 40 minute drive. I took him in to urgent care at night of course... glad I did.. they scooped him from me and into surgery. He had to stay for several days while they kept him monitored, IV'd, and on a pain patch.m (the reg. vet would have not given him the immediate attention)

Will it happen to your dog? probably not but once they are inside it is a simple thing to do.

I haven't read the thread.. tubes tied eh? not a hysterectomy? would sure save a lot of females from incontinence.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I think the incontinence problem is from spays before 16 weeks of age. On a giant breed, possibly18 or 20 weeks? But ten months is well outside the danger range.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Maura said:


> I think the incontinence problem is from spays before 16 weeks of age. On a giant breed, possibly18 or 20 weeks? But ten months is well outside the danger range.


I had a black lab ***** that was spayed at 7 months. She developed incontinence soon after and required daily meds to keep it under control.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

My American bulldog was spayed at 3-4 and became incontinent from it. Age has nothing to do with it. 

As far as tacking the stomach. Its these types of practices that breed weak dogs. In breeds like great Danes it has become accepted by the breeders and buyers that the dogs live an average of 6 years and suffer from stomach torsion and a million other problems because they are big. Largeness should not be an excuse for poor health, but when it becomes an accepted practice to allow these traits to be reproduced from generation to generation it becomes the norm. I wonder how many dogs would have had a torsion but the stitches stopped them and then went on to have litters and passed it onto their offspring. I wouldn't tacks a LGD's stomach but thats just me. The chances are pretty slim they need it anyways because I doubt the stock they came from had many cases of it.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

Granted I worked with a vet that primarily did horses just did the occasional dog and cat for our clients so I cant speak much on quantities of dogs but we did do several lgds that got into whatever, normally looked and smelled like they pigged out on a dead carcass, in that small practice I didnt see where one breed was worse than another but we mainly did farm dogs.
I would blame bloat more on dog food and quantities there of, I mean if I get ingestion and diarrhea is it because I was badly bred? Ok, so I was but still its a matter of what I eat. It does have to do with conformation as well, but if we want giant dogs then we will have deep chest.

Lets also keep in mind these dogs are being or potentially being spayed and while the vet is in there its being done as a preventive so breeding isnt even the issue in this case.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

There is a line of thought that high-anxiety animals may be more susceptible to bloating and gastric torsion. 

My daughter has a dog who was highly stressed and anxious (was also castrated at 6 weeks of age by an overzealous animal adoption group). He bloated regularly, until his stress was relieved and they found ways to reduce his anxiety. 

Of course, overeating and then a hard romp in dogs with large, deep chests can cause torsion.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

Forgot to throw in that the bladder issue is caused more by the careless handling of the vets more times than it is because of the spay, when they set the bladder aside it can be easily damaged and when your doing something so tedious as a spay you can get going through the motions without giving them much thought.


----------



## JHinCA (Sep 20, 2003)

Thanks for all the responses. I have learned a lot.


----------

